# Good NREMT Website? Good Android apps?



## burnsmh (Jun 26, 2014)

My professors told me to try Medicstest.com, has anyone on EMTLife used it? Is it any good?

I got a 3 month subscription and it was a pretty penny, to me since I'm broke, and their site seems pretty legit so far.

I also bought 2 apps on my android.
EMT Tutor 
and NREMT Simulator 

Heard anything on those? They were the highest rated on the app store.

I also have my HUGE textbook, is there a smaller book that isnt 209203920 dollars that helps with the NREMT?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't used it, but I only hear good things about online JBLearning's review service.

Can you link to the apps you used?


----------



## MRSA (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't bother with EMT Tutor. I think it has old information that is no longer valid.

I think that one was free??

I signed up for medrills and that was pretty good stuff for refreshing your basic skills. The only thing I hate is it's hours in front of your phone. I'd rather be at my computer :\


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 10, 2014)

I tried medicstest, and it was okay. I found that emt national training was better. EMT national training's interface is a little dated, but the information is great. I used them to study for my NR and my medic final exams.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 10, 2014)

On my Android right I have "EMTutorLite" and "EMT". The first is pretty good if you like on-the-go review without a lot of depth. The "EMT" app is almost useless. Also, I tried the free or "lite" version of Barron's EMT test app -- worst app in the free version.

I'm always on the hunt for good study apps, so if you come across any, please share them here. Also, if you or anyone else is interested in a useful (maybe?) app for use in the field, I might recommend an app for Android called "Glasgow Coma Scale." In three or four quick questions you've got what you need.

If you're looking for a good all-around medical app try "Epocrates" and see if it has the drug and medical tools you would use.

Cheers,
M.E.


----------



## epicEMT (Jul 10, 2014)

If you're looking for a good emt app for the NREMT try EMT Study, it's the most current and only a buck. Only for iphone at the moment though. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/emt-study/id886062905?mt=8&uo=4


----------

